# Diego Rivera 30-ton mural now on display San Francisco MOMA thru 2022



## Lethe200 (Jun 23, 2021)

For Rivera fans, well worth reading the article and watching the NYT video on the difficult moving process:

*How Do You Move a 30-Ton Diego Rivera Fresco? Very Carefully.*
Diego Rivera’s rarely seen “Pan American Unity,” which celebrates the Americas, has been carefully extracted from its home at City College and moved to SFMOMA.
NY Times 22June2021
_(Note: NYT allows access to 5 free articles/month)_

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/06/22/...te=1&user_id=4ee9464f3c3e2c718751d6be2245388f


----------

